# مشروع تخرج



## tabet2020 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب مقبل على التخرج واريد من احد المهندسين إفادتي بفكرة مشروع غير معقد في مجال هندسة الميكاترونكس 
واحب ان تكون هذه الفكرة حول اي من الروبوتات او السي ان ي 
وشكراااا


----------



## tabet2020 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي , ولكن اعتقد ان الفكرة صعبة قليلا
لو في امكانية انك تعطيني فكرة ابسط
وشكرااا جزيلا


----------



## زرقة السماء (14 أكتوبر 2010)

للروبوتات انواع كثيرة ابحث عن انواعها و اختر الانسب لك .. نصيحة اختر مشروع يمكنك الاستفادة منه لاحقا و له علاقة بالشركة التى تطمح بالعمل معها.
أو اتفق مع بعض الشركات و قم بعمل مشروع لهم سيساعدك هذا كثيرا في التوظيف لاحقا و لكن المهم ان لا تبتعد عن مجالك كثيرا ففتجة الى هندسة البترول أو الهندسة الكيميائية مع ان تخصصك ميكاترونكس

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## tabet2020 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوريييييييييين جدا يا اخواني 
بس المشكلة انه انا ما عرفت شنو اختار
انا اريد مساعدتكم في هدا الجزء
الاختيار


----------



## زرقة السماء (15 أكتوبر 2010)

ربما تفيدك هذه الروابط

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=robot+as+a+final+year+project&aq=f
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=cnc+as+a+final+year+project&aq=f

اتوقع ان سوق العمل يتعامل مع السي ان سي أكثر من الروبوتات الامر راجع لك فكلا المجالين ممتازين 

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## أحمدبيك (19 أكتوبر 2010)

أضم صوتي إلى صوت زرقة السماء.

وأضيف أن فكرة روبوت صارت تقليدية، بغض النظر هل الذين جعلوها فكرة تقليدية كانوا يطبقونها بأنفسهم 
أو يشترون المشاريع من شركات متخصصة.

أقترح أن يكون مشروعك عبارة عن قسم محدد من خط لإنتاج، كقسم التعبئة، أو التغليف أو موازنة لكميات معينة
داخلة في أنتاج منتج معين، كنسبة السكر في عصير وغيرها.

هذه الفكرة أفضل، وأقترح أن تستعمل الـ plc بدل الـ pic ، لأن الـ plc هي المستعملة في المجال الصناعي.

حظاً موفقاً


----------



## ابوبكر على (1 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
اري ان الحماية قد تكون مجالا للبحث


----------



## engineering future (3 يناير 2011)

فى فكرة كويسة ليك وهيه robot hand or robot fingerلو عايز مساعدة فيها اقدر اساعدك وهيه مش معقدة


----------



## mathmatics (15 يونيو 2011)

مرحبا لو سمحتم اريد فكرة مشروع تخرج لروبوت تكون متميزة او غريبة شوي علما انو انا هندسة حاسوب ولكن احب افكار مشاريع الميكاترونيكس والالكترونيات


----------



## أحمد المحسيري (25 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم أنا طالب هندسة أحتاج إلى مشروع في الألات التي تستخدم نظام السي أن سي


----------



## AHMED.FA (25 يونيو 2011)

لازم يكون مواصفات مشروعة تتسم بالعملية والتجديد والبساطة وعشان أحنا مفيش عندنا أمكانيات هاردوير في السوق كويسة تخلينا عندنا مرونة في موضوع الروبوتات 
وعشان كدا cnc أفضل مجال 
مثلا ممكن تعمل cnc router يعمل أشكال مجسمة على الصخور.


----------

